
Show HN: Izzui – create/play video interactive missions (Marvel Example) - demetriusnunes
http://www.izzui.com/marvel
======
demetriusnunes
Hey folks,

I'm the CTO of Izzui and we would love to hear any feedback (positive &
negative) about the user experience and platform overall.

If you want to create your own missions, please head over to
[http://www.izzui.com](http://www.izzui.com) and start from there.

Thanks!

------
cezaraugusto
Hi!

I'm Cezar Izzui's growth hacker. There is a embed version of Marvel Example so
you can see how it fits blog posts and websites:
[http://blog.izzui.com/marvel-characters/](http://blog.izzui.com/marvel-
characters/)

Thanks!

